# A Group of Paphiopedilum fairrieanum at NJOS



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2019)

I went to North Jersey Orchid Show today. 
Lots of beautiful things as usual, but I only took this one photo. 

Enjoy~


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2019)

Beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## Guldal (Jan 19, 2019)

What a beautiful sight, indeed!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 21, 2019)

It was a beautiful display from Piping Rock Orchids.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 21, 2019)

Amazing variation! Spectacular!
Does anyone have more pictures of their entire display???


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice pic. I wasnt able to attend and help this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2019)

I love his display everytime!! 
The bulldog hybrids were great, but they always come out looking crappy in the photo so I didn't even try. 
There was this very nice and large sukhakulii on his display also!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2019)

I have some photos I will try to post later. Thanks for sharing. 
What did you buy?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 25, 2019)

Were any of the fairrieanum's awarded?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2019)

The one on far left is carrying AM/AOS with its name in the photo.
The rest, I didn't pay attention nor did I follow up on awards that day.

Not related to these, but I saw a very nice specimen of (fairrieanum x green bulldog) with many flowers being taken out for consideration. 
I really wanted it. haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2019)

NYEric said:


> I have some photos I will try to post later. Thanks for sharing.
> What did you buy?



I only wanted to just pick up my flasks, but Glen had such nice parvis in bud which was hard to pass by.
So, I picked up malipoense (just becuase it looked like a small clone, better not be a giant as I already have a few of those lol), Fanaticum (I have failed to bloom about three Fanaticum thus far, and have quite a few seedlings as well as a couple of mature plants, yet I keep trying. haha), Norito Hasegawa ( I already have one in bloom and one in high bud, and two compots full of large to near blooming size seedlings, yet this plant was small yet with extra large bud AND a couple of new growths already, so I had to take it home)  
Oh, and plus one vini maudiae hybrid in bud just for fun and a small clump of henryanum (a nice cross of a well-known parents which I have been looking for). 
So yeah. I did little bit of shopping. really hoping to see Fanaticum in bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2019)

By the way, Eric, if you want to buy some plants (paphs, obviously) from me, please let me know. 
It is very cold and I cannot ship to people. So you are the first I'm contacting. haha 
If interested, I will text you the list and you can select.


----------

